# Need A New Headlamp--Zebralight or Spark?



## Nonprophet (Nov 23, 2011)

Would appreciate hearing the pros and cons of headlamps from these manufacturers, would be especially great to hear from people who have owned both.

Thanks!


NP


----------



## Bolster (Nov 23, 2011)

I own both. From my perspective: 

Zebralight's been in the game longer, has an established & successful formula, and is therefore more conservative, design-wise (although they reliably give us the latest and greatest emitters). Zebralight owns a much larger portion of the marketplace than the newcomer Spark. Spark is madly innovative and seems to be almost out of breath bringing new lights to the marketplace. Zebralight has found a successful formula and is pursuing it with lots of variety, but many variations are beam/emitter changes on a basic platform. Spark's hunting for its niche/successful formula with a wide variety of truly different designs, and gives me the impression of a "hungry challenger" that's got their ear to the ground to see what the market wants. Zebralight already knows what the market wants. 

Zebra's HQ is in the US with lights made in China, whereas Spark is entirely Chinese. Spark talks to us more than ZL does (see CPF Marketplace). 

I admire both companies so could not vote for either as superior at this point. If I had to give up every headlamp but one, the remaining contender would be the ZL H501w (or H502w when it appears). I also have more faith in Zebra's lumen estimates and prefer their neutral tint, being more sepia than blue. Having both Zebra and Spark in the marketplace will very likely assure us competition on the same bandwidth, which is good for the consumer.

If one manufacturer gives us a threaded bezel and the other does not, I would expect that to advantage the mfgr with the threaded bezel, as that will allow us to customize the beam to our liking. 

I'll leave you with this poll graphic, which depicts two things: (1) ownership base (length of line) and (2) satisfaction (colors of bars). In particular, contemplate the green and red bars which indicate high levels of satisfaction.


----------



## psychbeat (Nov 23, 2011)

the Sparks already are available in NW but the Zebras probably will be soon.

the ST series has a removable reflector and comes with a frosted lens making it 
more versatile. although adding DC fix or tape to any light is pretty easy.
if you like a simpler UI then go for the Spark.
both are good IMO - I have an H51 and an ST6 460NW
I didnt vote as there aren't enough criteria to make a call
ID bet with the top strap the ST6 flops a bit less than the H600
but Im just guessing and with a little strap modding Im sure 
either would work great.


----------



## ferner (Nov 24, 2011)

Engaged in a treasurehunting, and working in the dark very often. In Spark, I like the presence of frosted lens, so have done ​​the choice for it (Spark ST5-220 model).


----------



## Otus (Nov 25, 2011)

I voted for Spark.
ST6 500cw/460nw is extremely handy, because simply removing the reflector you can turn it to all floody (like SD6) for close-up work. With reflector installed its has decent throw.


----------



## Jeffa (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't own a Zebralight but looking at the specs the Spark fit me better and the longer runtime is what I was really after. The weight is insignificant when actually wearing it, as is the size.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Nov 30, 2011)

I wasn't sure which light to go with for my Christmas present. I ended up going with the Spark. The brightness levels and battery life seemed to fit me better, plus it was much simpler. I also think I will like the beam shape better than the ZL. From what I was able to find, the Spark has a slightly larger hotspot which is great for hiking and caving, the things I will use it most for. Coming from the narrow beam of the HP-10 this is something I definitely wanted. I have other lights for times when I need more throw. It also has the diffuser, or just take out the reflector itself for even more options. And I do like the top strap that the ZL is missing. My brother has one and I liked the look and feel of it, and he loves his. Like Jeffa above me I don't think that the size or weight will bother me, especially if I am wearing a heavy caving helmet at the time. The extra weight may even help out with heat sinking. 

I probably would have been happy with either, but I decided the Spark would be a better fit.


----------



## jamjam (Dec 5, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> I don't own a Zebralight but looking at the specs the Spark fit me better and the longer runtime is what I was really after. The weight is insignificant when actually wearing it, as is the size.



When I look at the runtime camparison of Zebralight H600 vs Spark SD6, here is what I found:


-Turbo: H600 "420lm"(Step down from 750lm after 3min)=0.9h, SD6 (Not listed?)

-Hi-1: H600 "420lm"=2.4h, SD6 "460lm"(Step down?)=1.8h

-Hi-2: H600 "170lm"=7h, SD6 "200lm"=3.5h (H600 next higher level is 270lm for 4h)

-Med: H600 "65lm"=18h, SD6 "70lm"=12h

-Low: H600 "2.8lm"=280h, SD6 "12lm"=120h (H600 next higher level is 21lm for 50h)

-Firefly: H600 "0.1lm"=80days, SD6 "0.5lm"=90days


Runtime:
By looking at the runtime, its hard to say who is more efficient since they may use a different way to measure output. If they "are" using the same standard, I will say I will prefer the H600 level setting, except may be the "12lm" Low on SD6 will be very useful consider the output/runtime factor. As for the firefly mode, not sure how much different between the "0.1" vs "0.5" but runtime seems to be almost equal.


Size/Weight:
As for size/weight factor, I will have to go with H600, unless the extra bulk of SD6 can prove to be better in heat management. 


Versatility:
I like the accessories options that come with the SD6: The attachment point, magnet and future add-on reflector/lense. And the head-band of SD6 is also more stable than the H600. Even though with some mod the H600 will have the same options like the SD6 (except the add-on reflector/lense), but its alway a big plus that manufacturer provide those options as a stock package.


Price & Others:
I think right now both of them are around the same price where I live. But Zebralight is always slower in coming out with new/update model, even with the warm or neutral version, as compare the Spark. So I will have to give an edge to Spark here.


----------



## js82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking at selfbuilt's reviews, the runtimes for zebralight seem significantly better than that of spark's. Sparks have shown to have shorter runtimes compared to almost all other brands. That's why I'm waiting for the h502w.


----------



## B0wz3r (Dec 5, 2011)

I think it depends on your intended use. For a general headlamp you're going to be using around the house, in the garage, and might want to double as an EDC light, Zebras win, hands down.

If you want a light that you'll be using as a dedicated headlamp and not for anything else, and you're also going to be doing a lot of outdoors activities, particularly where you'll be wearing a cap or a hood, the Spark is the better choice. The "T" body design works much better on top of a cap, or wearing under a hood. the 3 strap headband is also more secure and you get less movement from the light when moving around. It can also run on 14500's as well, and has better top end that way too.

I own both an H51w and an ST5-190nw and use each for different things. For example; when camping with my wife and kids, I take both with me and use the Spark for activities around camp and while out hiking and the like, but leave the Zebra in the tent for reading and general lighting inside. For me and my needs, I find each light well suited to each of those situations. That's not to say they don't do well when reversing those roles; the Zebra is throwier than the Spark, so at times when I need that, I prefer the Zebra to the Spark. 

You should make a list of what your needs are in terms of what your plans and needs for using a headlamp are, what your current battery investment is, and then decide accordingly. 

My only other bit of advice would be to go with a neutral tint, or one of the high CRI Zebras instead of a cool tint.


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 5, 2011)

For some reason I did not notice the battery life advantage of the H600. Now that I see it can you tell me how it compares to the throw of the ST-6 460 or the flood of the SD-6 460? I own both. I use both for different reasons as they are designed. I do like the longer battery life of the H600 and would purchase one if the throw was equal to or better than the ST-6. The 170 at 7hrs intrests me the most.

I just noticed it only uses 18650's I would also like the option of either Cr123A or AA as an alternate.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Dec 6, 2011)

I wonder about those runtime comparisons? If you compare apples to apples then I wonder about the battery choice between manufactures? Are they using the same type of battery for the alleged runtimes? sounds like a shoot out in the making to me.


----------



## js82 (Dec 6, 2011)

ryguy24000 said:


> I wonder about those runtime comparisons? If you compare apples to apples then I wonder about the battery choice between manufactures? Are they using the same type of battery for the alleged runtimes? sounds like a shoot out in the making to me.



Check out selfbuilt's review of the Zebralight SC600. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320986-Zebralight-SC600-%281x18650-XM-L%29-Review-RUNTIME-BEAMSHOTS-comparisons-amp-more!

We can assume the drivers for the H600 and SC600 are similar, and likewise with the spark lights. You can see how the zebralight not only has more lumens, but also longer runtimes at those higher outputs. Selfbuilt didn't test out the lower output levels though so we can't really judge those.

The major drawback of the Zebralight is you can't use 2xCR123a.


----------



## jamjam (Dec 6, 2011)

js82 said:


> Check out selfbuilt's review of the Zebralight SC600. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320986-Zebralight-SC600-(1x18650-XM-L)-Review-RUNTIME-BEAMSHOTS-comparisons-amp-more!
> 
> We can assume the drivers for the H600 and SC600 are similar, and likewise with the spark lights. You can see how the zebralight not only has more lumens, but also longer runtimes at those higher outputs. Selfbuilt didn't test out the lower output levels though so we can't really judge those.
> 
> The major drawback of the Zebralight is you can't use 2xCR123a.



I think the reason behind the excellent runtime of H600 is due to the tight voltage limitation, if they make it compatible to cr123 or even rcr123, it will effect the efficiency to some degree. Unless they make it similar to the Armytek Predator which the user can select the battery type and the microchip would be able to adjust according. But it may made the UI too complicated for non-flashoholics.


----------



## js82 (Dec 6, 2011)

jamjam said:


> I think the reason behind the excellent runtime of H600 is due to the tight voltage limitation, if they make it compatible to cr123 or even rcr123, it will effect the efficiency to some degree. Unless they make it similar to the Armytek Predator which the user can select the battery type and the microchip would be able to adjust according. But it may made the UI too complicated for non-flashoholics.



Maybe. But take a look at Spark's AA vs Zebra's old AA: 

You'll see that on 14500s they're pretty even but on other battery types Zebra tends to do better, sometimes a lot better. And this is with Zebra using the older XP-G emitter vs Spark using the newer XM-L emitter.


----------



## jamjam (Dec 7, 2011)

js82 said:


> Maybe. But take a look at Spark's AA vs Zebra's old AA: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...AA-14500)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-and-more!You'll see that on 14500s they're pretty even but on other battery types Zebra tends to do better, sometimes a lot better. And this is with Zebra using the older XP-G emitter vs Spark using the newer XM-L emitter.


Looking at the vote now, looks like Zebralight is catching up.


----------

